# Truck Backup Camera Install (long)



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Here is my review for the installation and first impression of the Roadmaster VRBCS300W wireless backup camera. This camera retails for $139 but Costco has them for $89 right now, a pretty good deal.

Installation time should have been around 4 hours as I wanted mine wired through a switch on the dash of my pickup. Actual install time ended up being 14 hours, at no fault of the camera system, but because of two faulty switches (!) and an intermittent power source that I had selected to power the camera and LCD display. What a headache this one was to figure out! If it were not for a good digital ohm meter and a separate 12 volt power source I would still be trying to get the system working.

The camera mounted on the license plate is designed to use the wire feeding the backup lights near the taillights for power. Being wireless, it sends the picture to the display using radio signals and there is no need to run any wires back to the cab.
The display could use the same backup light wire under the dash and the supplied pigtail, or you could elect to use the included cigarette lighter plug and manually turn the display on and off. Using the backup light circuit to power the system would make it all work whenever you shifted into reverse. Very cool!
But, I want to be able to use the camera whenever not just in reverse. So I needed to power mine differently. What I did was supply power from under the dash, through a switch, and then to the both the camera and the display. This of course meant running a power wire from under the dash back to the camera on the license plate.
The display comes with a little stand and some Velcro to dash mount it but I wanted it to sit on the back of the sun visor. That way I could just flip the sun visor down and have the display right in front of me at eye level. The rest of the time it would be out of sight and harms way.

After installation I backed up to my TT. What I discovered was a lack of depth perception right away. The camera has a fish eye picture and while it showed everything back there in pretty good detail, depth of field was deceiving.
I decided to practice backing up to a shopping cart in the parking lot of a grocery store.
I found the system to work very well after some practice and adjusting the angle of the camera a little. It got so I could back up to a cart, be perfectly centered where I wanted it, and then get within 6 or 8 inches of it. This should get even better with time.

Summary.
Because this system is wireless (so to speak) the display does get few interference/noise lines that run through it every once and while. I did not find this to be a problem though.
I really like how I modded the system to work for me. The display ended up in a perfect spot for me to see it and the switching/power mods work perfect for what I wanted.
I think this backup camera thing is going to be a great time saver. Maybe a marriage saver for some of us.

All in all a great mod!
Scott


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting this. I just saw this at Costco the other day. It looked really tempting.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats a cool deal. Sure would be handy!

Carey


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great job Scott
I was thinking of doing something on the same oder
Thanks for posting then info

Don


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

I installed the same unit and have two additional points to add. One, I found that the monitor itself turns on and off automatically when it receives or loses the feed from the camera. The Monitor has a manual on-off switch, but the camera doesn't, which is slightly miss-leading. Two, the monitor is quite fragile, or at least mine is. We hadn't fixed it to the dash yet as we wanted to try several positions before mounting the bracket. At one point the monitor slipped from my DW's hand and bumped the dash and now the monitor isn't working, or it cuts in and out. going to bring it back to see if there is a warranty as we like the system and especially the automatic aspect of it coming on and off without having to do anything except to put the TV in reverse.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Scott,

What if I wanted to mount the camera to the back of my Outback to look behind me as I was going down the road. Do you think the wireless would work over that added distance?

-Sam


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hokie said:


> Scott,
> 
> What if I wanted to mount the camera to the back of my Outback to look behind me as I was going down the road. Do you think the wireless would work over that added distance?
> 
> -Sam


Give it a shot. Costco will take ANYTHING back that they have sold.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nah, too much trouble.

I've decided to spend $42,000 more and just buy the truck that has it as a factory option


----------



## ctater66 (Sep 22, 2006)

I got the system from Wal-Mart. I want to install the camera on the back of the TT and install a second camera on the truck. This way I could see hooking up, use the camera in parking lots and such, and see backing up the TT. I would wire the truck camera with a switch so it could be turned off when hooked up to the TT. That is my idea in my mind (ALL things seem to work in there). I called the company and spoke with a "tech rep" (I put it in " " because he really didn't seem too techy). Anyhow he told me that the effective range is only about 25 feet. I have been able to go about 40 feet indoors, but do have static. I am not sure it is going to be effective enough in the real world. I will let ya know how it works when I get around to temporarily installing it on the TT.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man, This thread is really making me feel bad! I still have the wireless camera and monitor I bought LAST FALL for my Outback sitting in the garage. Too many projects... too little time!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I would say that if you want to have one on the back of the TT that it should not be wireless. I think that the wireless may be too susceptible to interference if it worked at all over that long distance. IMHO!
Buy the same brand and an extra camera, but the wired version. You would simply run both camera cables to the cab of the truck and then plug whatever veiw you wanted into the display.

I did "drop" my display when goofing around with all of installation stuff this weekend. It was a classic!
It fell onto the steering wheel, I slapped it trying to catch it, it ricocheted off the side of the open door, hit the truck door sill, bounced off of my foot, and finally, onto the concrete floor in the garage. I guess it is a wonder that still does work..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

snsgraham said:


> I would say that if you want to have one on the back of the TT that it should not be wireless. I think that the wireless may be too susceptible to interference if it worked at all over that long distance. IMHO!
> Buy the same brand and an extra camera, but the wired version. You would simply run both camera cables to the cab of the truck and then plug whatever veiw you wanted into the display.
> 
> I did "drop" my display when goofing around with all of installation stuff this weekend. It was a classic!
> It fell onto the steering wheel, I slapped it trying to catch it, it ricocheted off the side of the open door, hit the truck door sill, bounced off of my foot, and finally, onto the concrete floor in the garage. I guess it is a wonder that still does work..


LOL....all you need it to break the screen after a grueling 14hr install.


----------

